# Việc lựa chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng nhà hàng sao cho phù hợp nhất



## haichaukinhdoanh (27/4/22)

Việc lụa chọn máy lạnh tủ đứng cho nhà hàng, cửa hàng, khách sạn.. phù hợp với diện tích lớn và không gian mở khiến các nhà đầu tư đau đầu. Bởi lẽ nhà hàng là khu vực có không gian rộng, khách hàng ra vào liên tục và để thu hút được khách hàng không chỉ bởi chất lượng thức ăn mà còn phụ thuộc vào không gian đẹp và thoáng mát. Nhưng vẻ ngoài không thôi thì chưa đủ, dù không gian có đẹp, thức ăn có ngon nhưng không khí ngột ngạt, nóng nực thì cũng sẽ tạo ra cảm giác khó chịu cho khách hàng. Chính vì vậy việc lắp đặt máy lạnh điều hòa cho nhà hàng cũng là 1 trong những yếu tố quan trọng để thu hút khách hàng.

Máy lạnh tủ đứng là sự lựa chọn thích hợp nhất cho yêu cầu trên. Hãy tham khảo ngay top 4 máy lạnh tủ đứng tốt nhất và thích hợp cho không gian nhà hàng đang được ưa chuộng và được các chủ đầu tư lựa chọn tin dùng nhé!






1. Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ30GR5A4 28000 Btu 3 HP inverter

- Đứng đầu top 4 máy lạnh tủ đứng dành cho nhà hàng, khách sạn là Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG inverter 3hp APNQ30GR5A4 đem đến khả năng làm mát cho không gian có diện tích từ 40-50m2. Với thiết kế nhỏ gọn giúp tiết kiệm không gian cùng với gam màu trắng nhã nhặn làm tăng thêm tính thẩm mỹ, tính năng nổi bật loại bỏ bụi bẩn tác nhân gây dị ứng trong không khí với tấm vi lọc bụi tiên tiến. Mang lại bầu không khí trong lành nhất vì vậy bạn sẽ khó bỏ qua khi đã trót tìm hiểu về tính năng Máy lạnh LG.
- Giá tham khảo: 28,100,000 ₫ ( Đơn giá đã bao gồm VAT & chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công - vật tư lắp đặt )
- Xem chi tiết tại:Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ30GR5A4 28000 Btu 3 HP inverter






⇒ Tính năng nổi bật :
- Công nghệ inverter tiết kiệm điện vận hành êm ái , bền bỉ theo thời gian
- Điều hòa biến tần thông minh của LG làm lạnh nhanh tức thì ngay khi vừa bật máy.
- Chế độ gió 3D mang hơi lạnh lan tỏa đều đến từng ngóc ngách trong phòng.
- Làm lạnh nhanh hơn 30% so với máy lạnh thông thường.
- Loại bỏ bụi bẩn, tác nhân gây dị ứng trong không khí với tấm vi lọc bụi tiên tiến.


2. Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ24GS1A4 24000 Btu 2.5 HP inverter

- Với mức giá hợp lý và thấp nhất trong top 4 máy lạnh tốt nhất dành cho nhà hàng khách sạn. Thì Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 2.5hp inverter APNQ24GS1A4 là sự lựa chọn hợp lý nhất cho không gian có diện tích 30-40m2. Khả năng tiết kiệm đến 40% điện năng tiêu thụ nhờ công nghệ Smart Inverter và hoạt động êm ái bền bỉ hạn chế gây ra tiếng ồn.
- Giá tham khảo: 23,550,000 ₫ ( Đơn giá đã bao gồm VAT & chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công - vật tư lắp đặt )
- Xem chi tiết tại:Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ24GS1A4 24000 Btu 2.5 HP inverter






⇒ Tính năng nổi bật :
- Tiết kiệm đến 40% điện năng tiêu thụ nhờ công nghệ Smart Inverter
- Công nghệ inverter tiết kiệm điện vận hành êm ái , bền bỉ theo thời gian
- Điều hòa biến tần thông minh của LG làm lạnh nhanh tức thì ngay khi vừa bật máy.
- Chế độ gió 3D mang hơi lạnh lan tỏa đến từng ngóc ngách trong phòng.
- Làm lạnh nhanh hơn 30% so với máy lạnh thông thường
- Loại bỏ bụi bẩn, tác nhân gây dị ứng trong không khí với tấm vi lọc bụi tiên tiến.


3. Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic CS-E28NFQ 3 HP 24600 Btu inverter

- Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic 2 Chiều inverter 3HP CS-E28NFQthích hợp cho không gian có diện tích 30-40m2 với kiểu dáng hiện đại, làm sang trọng không gian lắp đặt. Sản phẩm được trang bị màn hình hiển thị LCD, thiết kế gọn nhẹ dễ dàng lắp đặt. Bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm về khả năng hoạt động vô cùng êm ái và bền bỉ.
- Giá tham khảo:34,200,000 ₫ ( Đơn giá đã bao gồm VAT & chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công - vật tư lắp đặt )
- Xem chi tiết tại: Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic CS-E28NFQ 3 HP 24600 Btu inverter






⇒ Tính năng nổi bật :
- Máy lạnh tủ đứng 2 chiều
- Điều khiển inverter
- Bảng điều khiển tự dịch chuyển
- Hiển thị màn hình điện tử
- Chức năng loại bỏ mùi khó chịu
- Tự chuẩn đoán
- Chức năng khóa an toàn cho trẻ em.


4. Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ48GT3E4 46000 Btu 5 HP

- Có thiết kế dáng tủ đứng sang trọng, tạo điểm nhấn nội thất nổi bật cho không gian, là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất cho không gian có diện tích 60-80m2 với công suất 46.000Btu. với chế độ làm lạnh nhanh trong vòng 3 phút là điểm nổi trội của Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG, và với thiết kế cánh vẫy kiểu 3D giúp gió lạnh thổi xa tới 20m giúp làm mát nhanh chóng ngay cả trong không gian rộng lớn.
- Giá tham khảo: 38,300,000 ₫ ( Đơn giá đã bao gồm VAT & chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công - vật tư lắp đặt )
- Xem chi tiết tại: Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG APNQ48GT3E4 46000 Btu 5 HP 1 pha






⇒ Tính năng nổi bật :
- Sử dụng công nghệ inverter giúp tiết kiệm điện hiệu quả
- Chế độ Power Cooling Mode nhanh chóng làm mát trong thời gian ngắn với nhiệt độ lí tưởng
- Cánh đảo gió linh hoạt lên xuống và trái phải giúp hơi lạnh được lan tỏa rộng và đều hơn
- Luồng gió thổi dễ chịu giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe tối ưu (nhất là trẻ em và người lớn tuổi)
→ Qua bài viết trên của Thanh Hải Châu mong rằng các chủ đầu tư sẽ tìm ra cho nhà hàng, khách sạn... một sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng với công suất phù hợp nhất. Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm các sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng khác tại:Máy lạnh tủ đứng - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh

⇔ Khi có thắc mắc cần tư vấn chi tiết thêm về sản phẩm và báo giá sỉ tốt nhất chỉ từ 1 bộ vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp cho chúng tôi :

- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá nhanh theo số lượng: infothanhhaichau@gmail.com
- Hotline tư vấn hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0911260247 Mr Luân
- Phòng KD bán hàng và tư vấn mua sản phẩm: 02822007099 – 0901432183
- Website công ty:thanhhaichau.com
*Nguồn tin: Giới thiệu top 4 máy lạnh tủ đứng chất lượng tốt thích hợp cho nhà hàng*


----------

